# Epson L1300 with Inktec SubliNova Sublimation Ink. HELP!



## randelllao (Jan 5, 2020)

Hello!

I'm currently using an Epson L1300 printer for my sublimation with Inktec's SubliNova Sublimation Inks. My document's colors never print out the same. I've read that I needed an ICC profile to match my ink with my printer, but I can't seem to find any online. What else could I do to fix this?

Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Your Ink supplier should have a generic profile for the ink/printer. If not you will have to get one custom made for your setup.


The L1300 is largely similar to the ET14000, so you might get by with a profile for that model.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

I use with that printer sublimation ink with the color profile built into the ink.
I use inkjetcarts.us. Ross Hardie can help you.
AL


----------



## randelllao (Jan 5, 2020)

PatWibble said:


> Your Ink supplier should have a generic profile for the ink/printer. If not you will have to get one custom made for your setup.
> 
> 
> The L1300 is largely similar to the ET14000, so you might get by with a profile for that model.


Thanks! but i can't find one for that printer too..



sublial said:


> I use with that printer sublimation ink with the color profile built into the ink.
> I use inkjetcarts.us. Ross Hardie can help you.
> AL


Thanks! are you using Inktec's Sublinova? they don't sell it on that site.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

Try inkjetcarts.us
AL


----------

